# Stocking a 170G 6ft



## neilh (Apr 25, 2008)

Picked up this baby last weekend and am starting to get everything setup. Its a 6' X 2' X 2' Marine tank thats being converted to Freshwater.









Busy mixing a fertile substrate for Valis and Anubias, egg crate is on order. The next problem is stocking it....

Currently have the following:

1 Male Venustus
2 Male Aulonocara Rubescens/Maleri Island
1 Male Kennyi
1 Male Albino Zebra
1 Haplochromis sp "Flameback"
2 Red Jewels

Yes its not conspecific to Malawi or Tanganyika, but the SO is adamant that no fish are to be sold. Plus its her tank 

Not specifically looking to breed any species, just needed a bigger tank as the current 3ft is way too small and water changes are getting painful.

So far she wants:

1 Male Protomelas Taeniolatus "Red Empress"

What else should I start looking at adding? Looking for Peacocks and Haps, no Mbuna

Cyrtocara Moorii? Fronts? Taiwan Reef? Sunshine Peacock?


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

I'd get rid of the male kenyi. they're really aggressive mbuna. Avoid similar colored fish, one will be dominant the other will have poor colors. I wouldnt put fronts in unless you go for a species tank which can be boring. Taiwan reef and sunshine peacocks would do fine


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

You could probably make everything in the tank work but I would strongly suggest losing the Kenyi. I've had one at 2" torment a 14" fish that could swallow it (It was a vegetarian lucky for the kenyi)


----------



## gordonrp (Mar 23, 2005)

Also suggest losing the kenyi. When he was in my tank, same size as that, he would fight non stop with the socolfi, and if i took the socolfi out then the kenyi would claim then entire left half (3ft) of the tank.

I now have the kenyi in my fry tank (50g) and he is a docile giant.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

I'd try to keep it an all hap tank or an all mbuna tank. Just my personal preference.
I'd loose the kenyi to.
The endless possibilties for that tank :drooling: . Large rare haps :thumb:


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

well i wouldn't suggest getting rid of the kenyi.i love my male and he's close to 6" and isn't anymore aggressive than the next fish.lots of people say the same thing about the venustus yet your not quick to ban him.i would say to not get to attached to any fish since you may have to move one or two out to keep the relative peace of the tank.

as far as other fish go here's a link with pics and it will give you a good idea of what others like.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... highlight=


----------



## neilh (Apr 25, 2008)

Well the Kennyi is gone and 5 small juvie Moorii have been added to their temporary 3ft home. Must say the mood has changed completely in the tank. A lot less hiding and a lot more swimming around. Now to find a male Red Empress, Taiwan Reef and Milomo/Super VC-10. Amazingly enough that not that easy to find here in South Africa...

Their new home is almost ready, just got to finish rinsing some river sand and get it cycling....


----------



## SomeRandomGuy (Aug 19, 2008)

neilh said:


> Busy mixing a fertile substrate for Valis and Anubias, egg crate is on order. The next problem is stocking it....


Not exactly related to your question, but Anubias shouldn't be in the substrate, it can cause their rhizome to rot. They really need to be attached to rocks or wood. As time goes by they'll put out roots from the rhizome to attach to whatever they're placed/tied on. Their roots are just for clinging to things, they pull all their nutrients out of the water column (like Bolbitis, Java Fern, etc.).


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

neilh said:


> Well the Kennyi is gone and 5 small juvie Moorii have been added to their temporary 3ft home. Must say the mood has changed completely in the tank. A lot less hiding and a lot more swimming around. Now to find a male Red Empress, Taiwan Reef and Milomo/Super VC-10. Amazingly enough that not that easy to find here in South Africa...
> 
> Their new home is almost ready, just got to finish rinsing some river sand and get it cycling....


Hard to find cichlids in africa wow! I think it's time you went on a fishing trip my friend. (I must admit I have no idea how far away you are from lake malawi, but way closer than me)

I would suggest you get a Kandango and a F.rostratus both great additions to your stock list


----------



## neilh (Apr 25, 2008)

SomeRandomGuy said:


> neilh said:
> 
> 
> > Busy mixing a fertile substrate for Valis and Anubias, egg crate is on order. The next problem is stocking it....
> ...


Thanks for the heads up, found that out after doing some research on Anubias


----------



## neilh (Apr 25, 2008)

BenHugs said:


> neilh said:
> 
> 
> > Well the Kennyi is gone and 5 small juvie Moorii have been added to their temporary 3ft home. Must say the mood has changed completely in the tank. A lot less hiding and a lot more swimming around. Now to find a male Red Empress, Taiwan Reef and Milomo/Super VC-10. Amazingly enough that not that easy to find here in South Africa...
> ...


 :lol: :lol: 
I wish. Its close to 1500kms/1000 miles by road, not something that you can do every day :wink:

Been looking at Rostratus as well


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

I posted about the rostratus because I was worried I would end up with a 16" monster but apparently they are usually only about 12" max in an aquarium


----------

